# String Array durch neu Werte befüllen, wie?



## a400 (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab da eine Frage bezüglich eines String Arrays, aber hier erstmal der Code:

```
static String[] string1 ={"blau","rot", "gelb", "grün", "schwarz"};
 
static String[] string2 ={"lila","rosa", "braun", "grau", "weiß"};
```
ich such nach einer Möglichkeit den string2 in den string1 einzufügen, dazu soll der 

string1 gelöscht werden, und den Inhalt von string2 eingefügt werden. Wie schafft man das?
Also, das Ergebnis soll sein: string1 ={"lila","rosa", "braun", "grau", "weiß"};
Ich hab bisher nach so etwas gesucht wie,

```
string1.removeAll(); oder string1.clear(); --> aber alles geht nicht
```
 

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (30. März 2005)

Hallo!


```
string1 = string2;
```

Gruß Tom


----------

